# Allan Houston Confusion



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

So I hear the Knicks are going to release Junk Yard Dog instead of Houston, because they think Houston will retire, allowing them to save more money than if they released him. Fine. Smart.

But then I read this quote from Houston:
"What I will say is the retirement thing is something I've been laughing at, you should be laughing at, everybody should be laughing at. It is kind of frustrating. As much as I've communicated to everyone that I'm not going to retire, it's like people still don't know. I'm not going to retire. I'm still going to play."

So this leaves me kind of confused. If he's not going to retire, then shouldn't the Knicks wave him? Someone want to explain this to me?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Can anyone explain the Knicks front office?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dolan=Has a great relationship with H20, and probably made the decision to keep him. I think he perfers to let H20 go out on his own terms.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Because its the knicks. I'm sure they'll sign another 4 undersized power forwards by the time the season starts to replace JYD.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm also confused, even if e said that he was gonna retire, I still would've waived him.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

It Should be rose his Contract is longer 


or we doing this this to just to open a roster spot for Jackie Butler or Bruno Sundov or are we going to get someone to help the team . 

Also can a Trade be on a table & we need the roster spot , because in no way shape or form should JYD leave the Knicks in many aspects I would favor him over Kurt Thomas for being the most consistent Knick . Since bad game or Not he Always Brought something & That was Energy . 


2 Players I never really Wanted on the Knicks was Mo Taylor (Whose move made little sence since Moocies & Bakers Contract or up this year anyway I belive) & Malike Rose (Which was a good deal since we got picks but I wanted to dump him as soon as we got him) . So like I been pleading before cant we just shoot our selves in the Foot & take on a bad trade if need be just to either get him off the books or trade him for another bad contract for a position we need like C or SF . or Pakage Rose with Sweetney for a Decent player.


I really dont like this Amensty Tax rule because it really does'nt apply to us , it applys to teams that arent willing to go to the Luxary tax limit to make there Teams better . The Knicks along with possibly the Blazers or the only teams that dont care about luxary tax , you don't think if it was Possible to get a Garnett while Taking on all of Minnesota Excess contracts such as Wally & Hassell & Hudson for Expiring Deals & Picks so Minnesota could totally rebuild . we would'nt jump all over the Deal . Where a team thats willing to spend money . Thing is next year Taylor-JYD-H20 & Mc Shan's Contracts come off the Books so we will be Well under the Luxary Tax limit (Conversly we will still be over the cap so don't expect any major free Agent Signings) . So I say wait out the Year & Just get major relife next year , since who ever we cut we are not getting a equal replacement for them via free agency , since you can say we did'nt get one with our best assest the MLE .


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The amnesty clause should've been called "The Michael Finley Exception" or "The Brian Grant Exception." Not Allan Houston.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Diophantos said:


> So I hear the Knicks are going to release Junk Yard Dog instead of Houston, because they think Houston will retire, allowing them to save more money than if they released him. Fine. Smart.
> 
> But then I read this quote from Houston:
> "What I will say is the retirement thing is something I've been laughing at, you should be laughing at, everybody should be laughing at. It is kind of frustrating. As much as I've communicated to everyone that I'm not going to retire, it's like people still don't know. I'm not going to retire. I'm still going to play."
> ...


He's playing them for fools. When its too late to waive him he'll say he's not retiring.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

He Offically said that he has no plans to retire today lol


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

He will have the decision next year either to make $20,000,000 or retire. A very tough decision


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

f22egl said:


> He will have the decision next year either to make $20,000,000 or retire. A very tough decision


hey man, it's about the heart not the money! :banana:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Basically he's going to try to give it another go, and is probably ready to do so. However, this will probably his last kick at the can. So, the end result is that the Knicks either have an Allan Houston capable of playing basketball or he'll retire (if there's too much pain) and insurance helps out with the hefty contract.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

There is absolutely no reason to retire when you can sit on the bench and collect $20 million. None at all.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Houston said from day one that he was not taking any buy out or retiring. Remember, this may be the last big money he makes in the rest of his life ! Not too many broadcasting jobs bring in 20mil a year.

He still thinks he can play. None of those big money players are leaving millions on the table. Thank God the Lakers came to their senses. Sometimes you have to admit you mistakes and move on.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ApheLion02 said:


> There is absolutely no reason to retire when you can sit on the bench and collect $20 million. None at all.


You still get paid if you retire, if you're medically unfit to play. Even if you are fit you'll still get most of your money from a buyout. The point is he'll play until he's unable to...and then retire.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Is he at all likely to play this upcoming season? I mean, can he run and jump?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Watch how CWebb trots across the court, he can't run full out anymore. You saw Penny limping around. Houston will crawl . He does not have to be able to play. As long as he shows up and tries, he gets paid. And I am sure he knows this very well. 

It is really bad when the league invents a way to help the Knicks and they botch that up too!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

f22egl said:


> He will have the decision next year either to make $20,000,000 or retire. A very tough decision




oy....all of u guys listen up....if houston retires he will still get paid his money...the only difference being insurance will pay 75% of it and the knicks will only have to pay 25%...so the reason they waived JYD is thinking they can double-dip and save on 2 contracts if houston retires due to a "career ending injury"...houston will still get his money thats not the issue...the issue is if he still wants to play or not


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I know this is a little off topic but why didn't Toronto use their exception on Jalen Rose?


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Besides the Rule was never ment to Help the Knicks , Since the Knicks as a Francise or more then Willing to pay Luxary Tax Dollars on a Team deserving of it . Where the only team besides Portland that would go to Agreagous levels in the Luxary tax if it ment putting a better product on the Floor


This Rule does nothing from a Knicks organsiation stand Point , since Houstons Salery would still count against the Cap & it would only wipe his contract off in theroy . So to me this was a Rule to Help the Toronto's-New Jersey's & that ilk of team that is Willing to go over the Cap but not Way over the Cap . The Knicks or a Team willing to go way over the Cap , you don't think if we can get KG-Wally-Troy & Trenton for Expiring Contracts-Young Players & Picks we would'nt jump all over the Deal & Push our Payrole closer to 200 m then 100 m . We Would , so to me thats why this Was not a "Knicks Rule"


But Isiah did make his 1st mistake as a GM in my Eyes you Don't Cut the JYD & keep Mo Taylor you just don't do it .


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> oy....all of u guys listen up....if houston retires he will still get paid his money...the only difference being insurance will pay 75% of it and the knicks will only have to pay 25%...so the reason they waived JYD is thinking they can double-dip and save on 2 contracts if houston retires due to a "career ending injury"...houston will still get his money thats not the issue...the issue is if he still wants to play or not


 Well, let's see, if he plays out his contract, the Knicks have to pay around 80 million total. 

Will the Knicks don't have to pay any luxury tax on next year's salary if he retires, or will the insurance cover 75% of that? If it doesn't, then they pay over 40 million.

If Houston is semi productive with like 9 ppg, he will not retire and the Knicks may have to pay 40 million to keep him around.

Either way they don't save that much money doing this and they have enough people to take his minutes (Crawford, Marbury, Q, Ariza) to take his minutes.

PS if somebody wants to do the math, be my guest.


----------

